# Unleaded regular in a 2.0 T FSI engine



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

Guys a few weeks ago I asked if you could safely use REG gas in a 2.0 TFSI Engine. I was told by the dealer yes I could and a few others no, well I did a little investigation and got a response from a official document from VW which shows you can use reg gas in the engine. I posted a copy of that Doc. Read what it says under fuel. I'm running some reg gas in my car now and show very little lose of power.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Unleaded regular in a 2.0 T FSI engine (lionel2341)*

Yes you can safely do it but by the time you get reduced power and mileage the amount you are saving is tiny. Why bother?
If you were really trying to save money overall you bought the wrong car.


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

_Quote »_reduced power and mileage the amount you are saving is tiny.

My mileage actually went up, this is one thing I was watching.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (lionel2341)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lionel2341* »_
My mileage actually went up, mileage.this is one thing I was watching.

It's impossible for Regular gas to improve gas mileage over Premium. To deal with the Regular fuel the engine cuts timing. Some other variable is causing your increased mileage.


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Trade your car in and go buy a honda civic.


----------



## bharvey428 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Unleaded regular in a 2.0 T FSI engine (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_Yes you can safely do it but by the time you get reduced power and mileage the amount you are saving is tiny. Why bother?
If you were really trying to save money overall you bought the wrong car.

Agreed. Dont try and save money by using regular. My friend bought a used car and the person who had it before him was using regular gas instead of premium and there was tons of sludge in his engine they had to clean out and it was very expensive. If you buy a luxury car and cant afford premium gas then you need to get your priorities straight and buy a cheaper car.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
It's impossible for Regular gas to improve gas mileage over Premium. To deal with the Regular fuel the engine cuts timing. Some other variable is causing your increased mileage.

Correct.
"Knock, knock."
"Who's there?"
"Ping."
"Ping who?"
"Ping of cylinder knock trying to blow a hole in your motor but the ECU keeps stopping me but I will keep trying."
And the ECU may continuously try to advance the timing back to stock and keep knocking the cylinder then pull timing.
Yup, this is good for the engine.


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

Guys, chill, I'm not running my car on REG Gas all the time, I,m just doing an experiment. I'm not a young person and have most likely rebuilt more VW's than most of you. I know the ramifications. Secondly, when my Uncle retired as VP of the VW engine division in Germany, he always stated that VW engines run best on Super, however, they will always run fine on Reg Gas due to the high cost in Europe. So like I said this is only n experiment.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (lionel2341)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lionel2341* »_
My mileage actually went up, this is one thing I was watching.

How are you calculating the mileage?
The MFD or math at fill up.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (lionel2341)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lionel2341* »_Guys, chill, I'm not running my car on REG Gas all the time, I,m just doing an experiment. I'm not a young person and have most likely rebuilt more VW's than most of you. I know the ramifications. Secondly, when my Uncle retired as VP of the VW engine division in Germany, he always stated that VW engines run best on Super, however, they will always run fine on Reg Gas due to the high cost in Europe. So like I said this is only n experiment.

**Cough Cough** B.UL.LSh!T!!! If you have even rebuilt one vw engine or if you actually knew the ramifications you would not have asked the question in the first place. Seriously dude you need to be driving something else. These are they types of owners that after abusing their car for 4-5 years turn around and say that VW's are crap etc or I'll never buy another VW, well do that VW a favour and don't buy it, it will be very greatful







Seriuosly bro, this isn't Mr. Wizard stop Experimenting with your car and just take care of it and drive it the way you are supposed to.


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

_Quote »_**Cough Cough** B.UL.LSh!T!!! If you have even rebuilt one vw engine or if you actually knew the ramifications you would not have asked the question in the first place. Seriously dude you need to be driving something else. These are they types of owners that after abusing their car for 4-5 years turn around and say that VW's are crap etc or I'll never buy another VW, well do that VW a favour and don't buy it, it will be very greatful Seriuosly bro, this isn't Mr. Wizard stop Experimenting with your car and just take care of it and drive it the way you are supposed to.

LOL, I've rebuilt VW engines while you were still in diapers, AND I'm not one of "Those" guys on this forum who bash VW when they break them. I"M ONLY DOING A TEST FOR C***** SAKE. SOME of the mods you guys do, do more damage to a car that's already designed very well. So don't hand me your BullS**t


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

_Quote »_How are you calculating the mileage?
The MFD or math at fill up.

Doing the math.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

agree'd with all the other posts... 
if you are that concerned with a few bucks tops a fill... honda, toyota, kia and hyundai have some fine options for you...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

he's doing a test people, he already said he doesn't plan on it for everyday. Also all it will do is decrease power nothing will happen because the ecu adjusts.


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

_Quote »_he's doing a test people, he already said he doesn't plan on it for everyday. Also all it will do is decrease power nothing will happen because the ecu adjusts.

Thankyou!


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

I know someone who filled his stock GTI with 87 octane gas for a lengthy period of time and has concluded that he got better mileage than when he used 91 octane. This is only valid on a stock ECU - a chipped car will have worse fuel economy with anything less than 91/93.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

not saying this is true everywhere but I use to work at an engine manufacture. 
They would tune the engines properly for higher octane gas as well as regular gas. 
not everyone is going to listen to you when you say only use premium gas so thats why they do it. And that one joe blow that decides to buck the system and put regular in an engine that calls for premium would have a whole mess on his hands if not tuned properly. Driveability issues, kock, ping , blown motor, all that fun stuff. This would make that person never buy that car again or engine and just make huge headaches for the manufacture of that engine/car.
Regular unleaded actually has more energy in it (89) then premium gas. However when you build/tune an engine for use of higher octane fuel this energy difference can be overcome and also cut back on your emissions. 
Not saying go out and run regular in every car you own and its better or anything just throwing some info into this bashing back and forth thread.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
Correct.
"Knock, knock."
"Who's there?"
"Ping."
"Ping who?"
"Ping of cylinder knock trying to blow a hole in your motor but the ECU keeps stopping me but I will keep trying."
And the ECU may continuously try to advance the timing back to stock and keep knocking the cylinder then pull timing.
Yup, this is good for the engine.

 true story! wrong car








My wife has the long commute and guess what she drives........a toyota yaris 35 mpg + all day with pee water 87


----------

